# onboard sound durch soundkarte ersetzen



## pulla_man (1. Mai 2012)

hallo forumsgemeinde,

am sonntag hats mir mein netzteil zerschossen. nun hat es dabei anscheinend auch meinen onboardsound erwischt. denn sobald ich mein headset oder meine anlage anschliesse höre ich nur so komisches krauxeln, fiepen und rauschen. der mikrofon eingang scheint auch drunter gelitten zu haben. ich kann alles anschliessen und der realtek hd audio manager erkennt auch mikro und kopfhörer, aber wenn ich in mein mikro spreche kommt nix an.

meine frage ist nun, ob ich einfach durch eine externe usb soundkarte wieder sound bekomme. als beispiel einfach mal das teil hier http://playit.de/index.php/komponenten/soundkarten/logilink-audio-adapter-usb-ua0053.html 
oder ob ich mir eine "richtige" interne soundkarte kaufen sollte z.b. die hier http://playit.de/index.php/komponenten/soundkarten/sansun-sn-sd6c-5-1.html

ein neues mainboard wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht kaufen. funktioniert also die neue soundkarte auch wenn mein onboard sound kaputt ist?

wenn ja dann schalt ich einfach den onboard sound per bios aus und installier den treiber für die neue soundkarte? am liebsten wäre mir die usb variante weil ich nicht weiss ob ich noch genug platz im tower habe um die interne karte unterzukriegen.

ein paar infos zum rechner:

win 7 64 bit
direct x11
gtx 560ti oc von gigabyte
amd phenom II x6 1075t
750w netzteil
8gb ram
500gb sata II

vielen dank im voraus für die antworten


----------



## Varitu (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ehrlich gesagt, die gepostet Soundkarten von dir sind der letzte Müll. Wenn du Billiglautsprecher hast, OK kauf dir die. Wenn du aber vernünftige LS oder Headset hast(so grob ab 40-50Euro), kauf dir was gutes, den UNterschied hört man, z.B.:

http://geizhals.at/de/564843

Da fängts dann an. Alternativ einen Creative Soundblaster, wobei die Asus Karten besser sein sollen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Sator (2. Mai 2012)

Selbst die billigeren Karten um die 25-30€ sind noch nicht besser, als die momentan HD-Audiochips von Via oder Realtek. Mit der Titanium haste dann wenigstens ne Karte mit Soundprozessor und EAX, die wird den besseren Sound bringen.
http://geizhals.at/de/375339


----------



## bemuehung (2. Mai 2012)

EAX braucht doch kein Mensch mehr


----------



## mristau (2. Mai 2012)

Also zuerst einmal denke ich über kurz oder lang sollte eh das ganze Motherboard ausgetauscht werden.
Du weißt ja nicht, was sonst noch kaputt ist.


Was die Zwischenzeit angeht, kommt drauf an, was du brauchst, nur für TS/Skype könntest ein günstiges USB Headset nehmen.
Für Musik oder mal ne BluRay reicht eine günstige 5.1 Soundkarte, je nach deinem Boxensystem.
Allerdings denke ich, hörst du bei PC-Boxen weitestgehend keinen großen Unterschied bei ner teuren Soundkarte, dafür brauchts schon hochwertige Boxen im Bereich von >100€


----------



## Biebre (2. Mai 2012)

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur von Creative ab- und zu Xonar raten. Viele Creative Probleme mit meiner Titanium gehabt und der Treiber-Mist bei Creative war nicht auszuhalten. Xonar DX 7.1 ezpz =)


----------



## Knallfix (2. Mai 2012)

Kann aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung nur zu Creative Karten raten *g
Die durchaus vorhanden gewesen Treiberprobleme mit Vista sind eigentlich Geschichte und wirkliche Probleme hatte ich nur mal bei Fable 1.


----------



## Varitu (3. Mai 2012)

@Sator,

ich finde schon das man einen Unterscheid zwischen der REaltek HD Audio und einem günstigen Soundblaster hört. Habe eine Audigy 4 (ist ja recht alt) und man hört bei meinem Edifier System einen Unterschied zwischen Onboardsound und dem SB. Der SB klingt einfach in den Spitzen klarer und die Bässe wirken insgesamt voller -nicht lauter-, der Klang ist besser.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## bemuehung (4. Mai 2012)

auf jeden Fall hört man da n Unterschied , selbst bei ner günstigen Xonar DG die nochn KHV an Board hat

richtig und günstig kommt die Xonar DG , Superlux 681B und n Mic

damit sticht man locker n Headset von 140-150Euro aus


----------

